# Saw 6 ***HUGE SPOILERS***



## ShadowRaze (Oct 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiUfM0mkJ-8[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you agree?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2009)

OMG SAW 6!!!! I can't wait to not watch it.


----------



## Bushin (Oct 8, 2009)

Another one?:amazed
I taught the SAW series was over...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2009)

i'll watch this on the net like i did the others


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome job video maker. Plus Awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2009)

well i love this series.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

I stopped at the third one.


----------



## Trism (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this the last one?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope is it the last one because it is getting tiring.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

Only saw the first 3 and 3 really sucked.


----------



## Riku (Oct 18, 2009)

Movie better redeem itself.
The series isn't interesting anymore simply because of the FUCKING PLOT TWEEESTS.
WHAT
A
TWEEST.

I have 3257352438950 questions after just watching one episode of lost.
If that's for every 1 episode, how many will it take before a person loses interest?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 19, 2009)

I think this is supposed to be the last one. I hope so, anyway. I enjoyed the first 3, but it really should have stopped there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2009)

Can't wait for Saw VII, BABY!! : nuts


Actually, I don't think I've seen part V. I saw part IV with some chick at a theatre and she still didn't sleep with me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

Saw went to shit after the first one, after that it was just about ridiculous and stupid plot twists rather than an actual good movie>_>


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

^You mean after the 2nd one.

Anyway, I'm not paying for this.  I'm not even wasting memory on this for a download.  I'll watch it on someone else's iPhone.


----------



## Trism (Oct 20, 2009)

There's always WatchMovies.net


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 20, 2009)

Really cool theory, dude. I guess we'll see. Supposedly, the 6th installment is the final installment.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 20, 2009)

English : Saw 6 (Six) => French : Saucisse => back to English => Sausage.

How do you expect me to take this seriously ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2009)

Riku said:


> Movie better redeem itself.
> *The series isn't interesting anymore simply because of the FUCKING PLOT TWEEESTS.
> WHAT*
> A
> ...


oh please that is one of the best and popular ting of the saw series.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 20, 2009)

the first one had a lot of good actors.  then it was all stupid asses


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2009)

never actually watched one b4...


----------

